# ipad et le recyclage ? chez apple ?



## igloo (14 Avril 2010)

Quoi qu'on dise, l'ipad est un merveilleux concept, un nouvel outil complémentaire.

Pour être vraiment révolutionnaire  (même s'il manque volontairement  certaines fonctionnalités - business oblige) ,  Apple devrait assurer lui-même   le recyclage complet de ses objets du futur.
Nous sommes à un tournant en terme de prise de conscience du développement durable.
Comment s'assurer que 95% des ipads seront réinjectés dans un processus de démontage/tri et recyclage ? 


Apple a une occasion unique d'augmenter considérablement son image et son business sur ce point.  
Aujourd'hui, il intègre des composants moins dangereux pour l'environnement.

C'est bien mais il peut faire beaucoup mieux avec le TRESOR de guerre qu'il a accumulé ces dernières années (bénéfices en très nette hausse et apple ne versent pas de dividendes aux actionnaires et l'action est montée en fleche ): produire encore plus propre en assurant le recyclage.

Aujourd'hui, on lit des livres et on sait recycler facilement le papier et on utilise ensuite du papier recyclé... 
Pour l'instant, au niveau IPAD, rien en vu: pourtant on sait et on pourrait  refondre l'aluminium et le recycler, ...., ...

on commence depuis qq temps à afficher sur "l'étiquette" la consommation électrique des appareils.  Demain, on affichera si oui ou non il existe un processus de recyclage chez le fabricant.


----------



## Gwen (14 Avril 2010)

Sûrement. Et alors? Que vas-tu faire pour ça de ton côté ?

Que fais-tu concrètement tous les jours pour sauver la planète, etc. long problème.

Le développement durable doit répondre à 3 impératifs. Écologique, économique et sociale. Là, tu n'évoques que la partie écologie et tu estimes que la partie économique est négligeable du fait du trésor de guerre d'Apple. Un peu court comme réflexion.


----------



## habstyob (14 Avril 2010)

Oui, puis je vois pas bien l'intérêt de ce genre d'interventions...


----------



## Gwen (14 Avril 2010)

Peut-être un adhérent de chez Greenpeace 

C'est toujours facile de critiquer les autres, mais bon, quand on commence à faire progressivement des progrès dans l'écoresposabilité, les écolos du dimanche en demandent toujours plus en oubliant que tout ne peut se faire instantanément.

Perso, je rigole toujours quand je vois un soi-disant écolo fumer, rouler au diesel ou distribuer des tracts qui finiront par terre


----------



## igloo (9 Mai 2010)

Je ne suis pas un illuminé, ni un militant de greenpeace.
mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous ne soutenez pas cette idée du recyclage qui existe pourtant sur plein de produits. 

Pourquoi défendre Apple sur ce point alors qu'il s'agit au contraire de pousser cette entreprise à faire mieux encore.

je baigne dans l'informatique depuis longtemps et je suis accroc des  produits apple tout en ayant développé sur d'autres systèmes.

Pour autant, je garde les yeux ouverts. Apple dépense beaucoup d'argent  en ce moment pour le cloud computing.
 Il peut le faire tout en autant sur le recyclage de ces produits hardware du  futur.

Une petite question se pose par exemple avec le changement de batterie des  ipad ?

"Think different" vous vous souvenez ?

Apple est à la croisée des chemins :
soit le meme chemin emprunté par microsoft il y a qq années et on  connait le resultat...
ou  "think different"  en assurant le cycle complet de ses produits  géniaux mis sur le marché (avec en prime un +++  en terme d'image).


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2010)

Je ne comprends pas le problème avec les batteries. Si elles étaient amovibles, elle se retrouverait rapidement au fond d'une poubelle à contaminer une décharge publique, à polluer la nappe souterraine, etc.

Alors que là, elle est prise en charge par Apple, sera correctement traitée et ne polluera pas plus que de raison.


Quand a l'argument du papier recyclé, c'est de la fumisterie, une forée durablement gérée sera bien plus bénéfique que le recyclage du papier.

L'écologie c'est une chose, le développement durable en est une autre et je préfère cette option que de retourner à l'âge de pierre et de mourir de gangrène a 22 ans.


----------



## igloo (10 Mai 2010)

il n'y aura en effet pas de problème en principe avec les batteries.
C'est même une très bonne chose d'être obligé d'aller la changer chez un revendeur. 
On ne sait pas s'il y a du recyclage derrière mais on dirait que c'est un premier pas (sans le vouloir vraiment)

Il faut aller plus loin: Il faut trouver une solution pour inciter les consommateurs à ramener l'ipad chez son revendeur soit parce qu'il est HS, parce qu'il en veut un plus évolué,...

Il faut marquer le coup avec un nouveau produit phare ( l'ipad) dont tout le monde a entendu parlé via les médias qui en ont fait de la pub gratuitement.

Tout le monde apprécierait cette démarche meme si elle devait être mis en uvre sur 5 - 10 ans

Apple doit aller plus loin que son message suivant (sur le site): 
L'iPad incarne lengagement durable dApple en faveur de la protection de lenvironnement. Il a été conçu avec les caractéristiques suivantes afin de réduire son impact sur l'environnement : 


Écran en verre sans arsenic
Sans retardateurs de flamme bromés
Écran LCD sans mercure 
Sans PVC
Boîtier en aluminium et en verre recyclable


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2010)

Je crois que tu as trop confiance dans la nature humaine toi. 

Redescend sur terre, la plupart des gens s'en fichent de l'écologie. QU'ils soient riches ou pauvres. C'est un fait, ni plus ni moins.

La solidarité s'arrête là où la gêne se fait sentir pour tout un chacun. C'est malheureux et on le voit bien en ce moment avec l'histoire des retraites et l'égoïsme des nantis.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mai 2010)

igloo a dit:


> Il faut aller plus loin: Il faut trouver une solution pour inciter les consommateurs à ramener l'ipad chez son revendeur soit parce qu'il est HS, parce qu'il en veut un plus évolué,...


Mode_provocation_on

Ca existait il y a longtemps et ça s'appelalit la consigne.
Mais pour que ça marche, le montant de la consigne doit être en rapport avec le prix de l'objet  Glups !

Mode_provocation_off


----------



## Arlequin (10 Mai 2010)

igloo a dit:


> Apple a une occasion unique d'augmenter considérablement son image et son business sur ce point.



ah bon ? 

ils en ont besoin ? 

un peu de sérieux voyons, Apple est une société qui fait du bénef, les actionnaires attendent leur pognon, point barre. 

Je partage ton utopisme, si si, sérieusement, et si la majorité des gens arrêtaient de se regarder le nombril en prétextant que "de toute manière ce n'est pas à moi à agir, mais aux zôtres là les industriels pollueurs", et bien oui, peut être que ça avancera un peu. 

Mais comme le dit gwen, tu as probablement trop confiance en la nature humaine. ce qui n'est pas un tort, je suis ainsi également ...


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> un peu de sérieux voyons, Apple est une société qui fait du bénef, les actionnaires attendent leur pognon, point barre.



Justement, Apple est également à part de ce côté là. Très peu de reversement aux actionnaires, ce n'est pas la première motivation.

Ensuite, c'est sur que cela reste une entité commerciale, mais bon, quand je vois comment les associations Écolo jettent leur pognon ou impriment n'importe quoi, je ne me fais plus trop d'illusions.


----------

